# Problem mit der Stapelverarbeitung



## rockford (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

 ich beschäftige mich jetzt zum ersten Mal mit der Stabelverarbeitung von CS. 

 Ich habe eine Aktion angelegt, die ich bei mehreren Bilder durchführen möchte.
 Dann klicke ich auf Datei ---> Automatisieren ---> Stapelverarbeitung.
 Ich wähle den Ordner aus der bearbeitet werden soll, sowie den Zielordner. Aber völlig egal was ich einstelle; Sobald ich auf OK klicke wird das erste Bild bearbeitet, und dann öffnet sich das "Speichern Unter" Fenster. So müßte ich hunderte Male auf OK klicken. 

 Ist es nicht möglich, dass er die Bilder automatisch speichert, und einfach in dem neuen Ordner ablegt?

 Gruß

 Rockford


----------



## zirag (1. Oktober 2005)

Es gibt eine Option, die nennt sich: " Speichern unter in Aktion überschreiben " 
Damit sollte es klappen  


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## schutzgeist (1. Oktober 2005)

Wenn wir hier schon bei Problemen mit der Stapelverarbeitung sind 
Dann muss keinen neuen Thread aufmachen   

Teilweise funktioniert das bei mir mit dem Zielordner nicht richtig.
Neuinstallation hat auch nichts gebracht.
Entweder ich bekomm die Meldung, dass der Zielordner nicht existiert (es gibt ihn aber), er speichert mir das Ergebnis auf den Desktop   , oder er sucht sich irgend nen abderen Ordner, wie er lustig ist   

Hab PS7.


----------

